# Hello from Minnesota



## akb (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi all new bee keeper here lots to learn. Thank goodness for forums like this.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome, AKB!

You've found a great source of information. BeeSource is my first stop when researching anything 'bee'.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, have you found a mentor or local club yet?


----------



## akb (Jun 18, 2010)

No mentor or club yet not sure if there are any clubs in the area close by.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

akb said:


> No mentor or club yet not sure if there are any clubs in the area close by.


Looks like this club may be close:
http://www.tricountybee.org/

If, not here are some other MN clubs:
http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/links.html

Also, check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum here. It contains a lot of useful tips and suggestions for beginners.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

AKB,

I'm not sure where you're at in Sherburne county, but I'm just over the line in Nowthen. I'm a member of Minnesota Hobby Beekeepers Association. It's a great group. www.mnbeekeepers.com

Feel free to holler my way if you have any questions or need any help. I've only been at this a couple of years, but will do what I can to assist you.

There are other beekeepers in our area too. Russ and Winnie Johnson and the Adamski's are a couple.


----------



## akb (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Nowthen


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello neighbor! Welcome to the forum


----------

